# 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012



## xbxmxnn (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin beieinander,

Jan Hinz organisiert am 3. November diesen Jahres den 2. Multirollenbrandungscup ähnlich dem ersten Anfang 2012; wieder darf mit zwei Ruten mit jeweils zwei Haken gefischt werden, mindestens eine Rute muss mit Multi gefischt werden; wer eine Multirolle braucht wende sich vertrauensvoll an Jan oder mich oder schreibe hier ins Forum, ebenso, wer teilnehmen will, denn im Startpreis von 5,-€ ist wieder Grillgut enthalten, es wird also hinterher gefuttert.

Treffen ist um 14 Uhr in Surendorf an der Eckernförder Bucht, gewertet werden nur der jeweils größte Dorsch und Butt pro Angler.


----------



## angelnmike (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

Moin,Moin.Bin dabei,wird bestimmt wieder ne geile Veranstaltung.Wenn jemand ne Multi oder eine Rute braucht soll er sich melden ich bringe sonst was mit.Gruß an alle   Mike


----------



## Fietzer (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

meiko und ich sind auch dabei


----------



## basslawine (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

Bin dabei!


----------



## doc040 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

Moin,moin doc und sein halbes Team(Meine Tochter) sind auch dabei.Ich freue mich schon euch kennenzulernen:m! Mfg doc040


----------



## Wiederanfänger (3. November 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin schon in Surendorf.
Hatte Virspruhg wegen MePo Cup.

Weiß jemand wo genau in Surendorf wir und treffen?

Bis nachher.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Fietzer (3. November 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

auf dem parkplatz unten am campingplatz ist treffpunkt. bis nachher


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. November 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin schon in Surendorf.
> Hatte *Virspruhg* wegen MePo Cup.
> ...



etwa ein neues wort erfunden worden???;+|bigeyes


----------



## Wiederanfänger (3. November 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

Hallo Dorschwli,

iphones machen aus Vorsprung so manch anderes.

Gruß.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. November 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Dorschwli,
> 
> iphones machen aus Vorsprung so manch anderes.
> 
> Gruß.




ales glar,widranfengerr |wavey:


----------



## Wiederanfänger (5. November 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

Hallo Leuchturmwärter,

um die Fragen zu beantworten:

- klasse

- gut gemacht, einschließlich Essen ( grillen )

- 10 Teilnehmer

- Die meisten haben was gefangen, obwohl die Bedingungen nicht die besten waren.

Ansonsten einfach mal beim nächsten Multirollen Cup vorbei kommen. Es wird bestimmt wieder einen geben.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## hydrophil (5. November 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

2013 bin ich auch dabei ... ;-)

bis dahin uebe ich werfen.


----------



## doc040 (5. November 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

Moin,moin ,auf diesem Wege nochmals ein grosses Danke für alle die dabei waren, und an Jan fürs Grillen. Beim nächsten bin ich wieder dabei. Mfg doc040


----------



## Wiederanfänger (5. November 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

Hallo Doc,

die Dorsche haben meine Jungs heute verputzt.

Danke noch mal von denen.

Das nächste mal müssen wir aber die ewigen Gewinner schlagen.

Was meinst du?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## doc040 (6. November 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

Hallo Wiederanfänger,schön das es deinen Jungs geschmeckt hat. Aber die ewigen Gewinner schlagen|kopfkrat? Mfg doc040


----------



## Wiederanfänger (6. November 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

Hallo doc,

diesmal war eine der Ausnahmen die die Regel bestätigen.


hast du ja auch sehr gut gemacht.

Für mich war es natürlich noch besser, daich die Fische geschenkt bekommen habe.

Ich schick dir noch ne Mail.

Hab ich deine Mailadresse überhaupt?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## doc040 (6. November 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

Moin, Wiederanfänger, wie sieht es denn mit Grünkohlessen aus, bist du dabei?Mfg doc 040


----------



## Wiederanfänger (6. November 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

Hallo doc,

ich will da auf jeden Fall hin.

Das Problem ist die Kinerbetreuung am Samstag Nachmittag.
Meine bessere Hälfte lernt doch Norwegisch.

Außerdem versuche in noch nen Angelkollegen dazu zu bewegen mit zu kommen. Alleine fahren ist ein wenig langweilig.

Hoffentlich schaffe ich es, zu euch rauf zu kommen.

Gruß aus OWL.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## dino-xxl (10. November 2012)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

hallo alle mal !
danke an alle ,das ihr alle gekommen seit !
hat wieder spass gebracht!und ein strand ohne buhnen war auch besser,so standen wir alle enger zusammen!
den nächsten mach ich wohl im april !

und achim du hattest doch alles in der hand zu gewinnen,konntest ja nur nicht warten und hast die fehlende platte ne stunde zu früh gefangen,die hatte locker über 40!

ach was beim nächsten mal !


gruss von hier


----------



## SEAPOINT (14. März 2013)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

Hallo dino-xxL
Gibs für den 3 Multirollen-Brandungscap der vieleicht in April sein soll,schon ein datum .Möchte in nicht wie den 2 verpassen.

Gruß SEAPOINT


----------



## Wiederanfänger (22. März 2013)

*AW: 2. Multirollen-Brandungscup am 3.11.2012*

Hallo zusammen,

haben noch ein paar Interesse?

Mir würde der 30.3.2013 durch den Kopf gehen.

Hätte da jemand Zeit und Lust?



Sorry, kann schon leider sagen, dass,dieser Termin nicht geht.
Würde mir gerade mitgeteilt.




Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------

